# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  جاوب على قد السوأل...؟؟؟؟؟

## danabaddad

هاااااااااااي

كيفكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

كل واحد يجاوب على قد السوأل......

1_ شو أسمك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

2- كم عمرك؟؟؟؟؟؟

3- وين ساكن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

4_ من هوه أفضل صديق لك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

5_ ماذا تحب من الاطعمة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

6_ما لونك المفضل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

7_ ماذا تحب اسمك المستعار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

8_كم ساعة تجلس على التلفاز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

9_شو عجبتكم الاسئلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## danabaddad

هاااااااااااي
hiiiii
كيفكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
tamam
كل واحد يجاوب على قد السوأل......

1_ شو أسمك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
dana
2- كم عمرك؟؟؟؟؟؟
15
3- وين ساكن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الحصن
4_ من هوه أفضل صديق لك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اكيد حبيبي
5_ ماذا تحب من الاطعمة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
محاشي
6_ما لونك المفضل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الاحمر
7_ ماذا تحب اسمك المستعار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أكيد اسمي دانا
8_كم ساعة تجلس على التلفاز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
7ساعات
9_شو عجبتكم الاسئلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مممم كتيييييير لانو انا الي كتبتها

----------


## mylife079

هاااااااااااي

كيفكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تمام 

كل واحد يجاوب على قد السوأل......

1_ شو أسمك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

محمد

2- كم عمرك؟؟؟؟؟؟

30

3- وين ساكن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ايدون

4_ من هوه أفضل صديق لك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

محمد العزام 

5_ ماذا تحب من الاطعمة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ورق عنب محشي ومخشي منسف مجدرة الخ .....

6_ما لونك المفضل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مش محدد

7_ ماذا تحب اسمك المستعار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

mylife

8_كم ساعة تجلس على التلفاز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اكثر شي ربع ساعة 

9_شو عجبتكم الاسئلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

اكيد شكرا

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

هاااااااااااي


اهلا دانا

كيفكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الحمدلله نشكر ربنا

كل واحد يجاوب على قد السوأل......

ممكن اجاب اطول منه شوي  :Big Grin: 

1_ شو أسمك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

نهايه

2- كم عمرك؟؟؟؟؟؟

19

3- وين ساكن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

المفرق

4_ من هوه أفضل صديق لك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بنت الشديفات

5_ ماذا تحب من الاطعمة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الشاكريه 

6_ما لونك المفضل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

احمر

7_ ماذا تحب اسمك المستعار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

كفاني عذاب

8_كم ساعة تجلس على التلفاز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

حسب البرنامج واحيانا ولاساعه

9_شو عجبتكم الاسئلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

من الاااخر يسلمو على الموضوع

----------


## تحية عسكريه

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

هاااااااااااي

كيفكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

كل واحد يجاوب على قد السوأل......

1_ شو أسمك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عبدالله الشرفا 

2- كم عمرك؟؟؟؟؟؟
22 

3- وين ساكن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

إربد مجمع القديم 

4_ من هوه أفضل صديق لك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

كثير اصدقائي بس هدو ء عاصف هو المفضل 

5_ ماذا تحب من الاطعمة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

كل إشي بس المندي أكثر إشي 

6_ما لونك المفضل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الأخضر 

7_ ماذا تحب اسمك المستعار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عبدوش دي جي  أو تحيه عسكريه 

8_كم ساعة تجلس على التلفاز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

حوالي ساعة او 3 بالكثير 

9_شو عجبتكم الاسئلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 


تسلم دياتك بجننو

----------


## danabaddad

ثانكس الكم 
شكرا ........^__^

----------


## Sc®ipt

هاااااااااااي

اهلين  :Smile: 


كيفكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تمام

كل واحد يجاوب على قد السوأل......

حاضر  :Smile: 

1_ شو أسمك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

زيد

2- كم عمرك؟؟؟؟؟؟

22 سنة و 7 شهور

3- وين ساكن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اربد - حكما

4_ من هوه أفضل صديق لك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عمار قسايمة - خالد السلطي - عبدالرحمن بطاينة

5_ ماذا تحب من الاطعمة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فاصوليا بيضا

6_ما لونك المفضل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الأحمر

7_ ماذا تحب اسمك المستعار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

Sc®ipt

8_كم ساعة تجلس على التلفاز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

0 ساعة


9_شو عجبتكم الاسئلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

ماشي حالها

شكرا  :Smile:

----------


## محمد العزام

هاااااااااااي

كيفكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

كل واحد يجاوب على قد السوأل......

1_ شو أسمك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
محمد 

2- كم عمرك؟؟؟؟؟؟
26 
3- وين ساكن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اربد ____ مخربا 

4_ من هوه أفضل صديق لك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
محمد حورية ومدحت 

5_ ماذا تحب من الاطعمة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كلو ماشي عندي 

6_ما لونك المفضل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الاسود

7_ ماذا تحب اسمك المستعار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ABO_3RAEB

8_كم ساعة تجلس على التلفاز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
3 ساعات او 4 

9_شو عجبتكم الاسئلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ماشي حالها 
وشكرا

----------

